# The Hearse is DONE



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Our back yard is finally taking shape.. have a look

http://www.bastardrat.com/h2005progress1.html 
http://www.bastardrat.com/h2005progress2.html
http://www.bastardrat.com/h2005progress3.html


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Dang! How cool it that? VERY! Nice job hollyberry. 

Are the wheels just wood cutout's?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Jeez! Do you people sleep or what? That thing is friggin' awesome, even if you say it is just a beat up hearse.


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

ScareFX said:


> Dang! How cool it that? VERY! Nice job hollyberry.
> 
> Are the wheels just wood cutout's?


 Yep the wheels are just cut out of playwood a couple of sheets and then glued and nailed together.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Holly, what can I say? I again bow to your talents. You and Bob did an amazing job, as always.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow, everything looks great Hollyberry! You and hubby have already done an outstanding job and it's not even Sept. yet!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

The hearse si amaizing hollyberry GREAT JOB!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

AWESOME Job Holly and Bob!! Be cool to have one of those Hearse's made into a bed .. have you ever had that as a request? I for one know I would buy one and use it ever night


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the awesome comments... it's really nice to hear after busting ass for so many days to get it all done... now I can't wait til October so we can start setting up in the front!!!!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Holly Holly Holly two Words F*cking Awesome


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

hollyberry said:


> Yep the wheels are just cut out of playwood a couple of sheets and then glued and nailed together.


It looks just fantastic. The lighting and details make that a great scene.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It's done. Well it's about time!!! LOL. It's a nice one Holly, make sure you pass our compliments along to Evil Bob as well


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow! Thats one of the coolest props I've seen in a while! Great job!


----------

